# Will the "real" Troiano please stand up!



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I was reading this thread http://www.tdpri.com/forum/bad-dog-cafe/68271-domenic-troiano.html?highlight=domenic on the TDP forum and I was somewhat puzzled and shocked by this guy's claim (post#13). This is complicated so bear with me.

He basically says that Domenic Troiano did not play on Mandala's Soul Crusade album or write any of the material. He says another guitar player, who preceeded Troiano, changed his name to Domenic Troiano (finding a name from the T.O. phone book), and when Michaele Antonio (The Troiano we know and love) joined the band, he was persuaded to change his name to Domenic Troiano since that was the name on the already recorded album! He also says Troiano didn't join Mandala til near the end just before they broke up.

I'm sure some of you older Toronto guys who were here in the late '60's can tell me if there is any resemblance to truth in this claim. Troiano isn't around to protect his legacy so I feel it is our duty to set the record straight. Everything I have read says Dom joined the band long before they changed the name to Mandala from the 5 Rogues. There were, however, several personnel changes in the band at this time which makes wonder if there is a kernel of truth in there somewhere.

This guy also says there is a Canadian journalist who is going to break the story for the 40th anniversary of the album next year.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...lester, i just copied your post to the canadian classic rock forum, where there are a number of industry experts. i'll post back when i get a response or two.

very intriguing!

-dh


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Domenic lived a few blocks away from where I grew up. I went to very briefly to a high school where I was in class with his sister. She did mention that her brother played with Mandala. That would have been around 1969. I'm a little fuzzy on the release date of Soul Cusade. Interesting thought. Now will the real Paul Mcartney please stand up.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...lester, i just copied your post to the canadian classic rock forum, where there are a number of industry experts. i'll post back when i get a response or two. -dh



...well, my panel of industry insiders, many of whom are close friends with the troiano family, is unanimous on this one. it is, evidently, a large pile of steaming...er...you know.

cheers!

-dh


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...well, my panel of industry insiders, many of whom are close friends with the troiano family, is unanimous on this one. it is, evidently, a large pile of steaming...er...you know.
> 
> cheers!
> 
> -dh


That's what I thought. I was going to call the guy out on the spot when I read that but figured I'd better check first. Thanks David.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...you're welcome.

i probably angered a few of the guys by posting it but, like you, i am not all that familiar with the late and absolutely great domenic troiano.

i'm on the tdpri forum right now - i'll go check and see what others had to say.

-dh


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, I found this hard to believe.

It'd be one thing if it was some poser, but Troiano was one of the BEST guitar players of the day. How can anyone imagine some other guy could walk in, change his name, and play like that?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, the mystery man (Domenic I) has posted on that thread now. His story seems fairly legit to me, even though it is the Internet.

-Pete


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Just read the thread too. Still seems unbelieveable that it could be true. George Oliver should know the real story.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Well, the mystery man (Domenic I) has posted on that thread now. His story seems fairly legit to me, even though it is the Internet.
> -Pete



...some of my contacts are looking into this, claiming it is a hoax, particularly the john s character who claims that troiano replaced him.

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I first saw the Five Rogues in January 1966. Their roadie, Carmello, let me strum on Dom's tele for couple minutes after the show. I can say, without a doubt, that this guy's story is a great big steaming pile of ....... also.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Beatles said:


> Just read the thread too. Still seems unbelieveable that it could be true. George Oliver should know the real story.


Just found this on a Domenic Troiano tribute page. George Olliver interview


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i am in no position to make a call on this, but many of my friends in the canadian music industry are very close to the troiano family, as well as many of domenic's former associates, and they are crying foul, claiming that this is some sort of bizarre hoax.

for those interested, domenic's widow, along with a couple of former bandmates, will be appearing on a radio show hosted by a two friends of mine this saturday evening at 7:00 pm:

http://www.cfrb.com/shows/501346

as well, here is the real "nick w":

http://www.classicrockpage.com/everheardof/Mandala.htm

-dh


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i am in no position to make a call on this, but many of my friends in the canadian music industry are very close to the troiano family, as well as many of domenic's former associates, and they are crying foul, claiming that this is some sort of bizarre hoax.
> 
> for those interested, domenic's widow, along with a couple of former bandmates, will be appearing on a radio show hosted by a two friends of mine this saturday evening at 7:00 pm:
> 
> ...


Turns out it was a hoax after all. Bizarre indeed, although it appears that it started innocently enough, 40 years ago. I kind of feel bad for the guy.

Pete


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Turns out it was a hoax after all. Bizarre indeed, although it appears that it started innocently enough, 40 years ago. I kind of feel bad for the guy.Pete



...yep:

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/bad-dog-cafe/68271-domenic-troiano.html

just bizarre.

unless there is a little more to this than meets the eye, i'm actually a little worried about this john s character. he appears to a be somewhat suicidal.

-dh


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I kind of feel sorry for the guy, too. He lied 40 years ago because he was in love with his woman and it finally caught up to him.

Telemarkman was an innocent bystander with good intentions.

Nickw will have a harder time explaining himself. Its poor journalism to have only one source with no corroboration.

That's rock&roll!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

This was a real nail biter... I had seen Mandela back in 68/69 and I sure thought it was the Dom we all know... Brought back some great memories of some great music. Reminded me to resume my search for the Bush album, and I found it at Amazon along with a sort of best of CD which includes songs from Mandela, Bush, Black Market and various solo projects. Now I have one more dilema.... This thread has re introduced my want for the Soul Crusade CD if it is available anywhere... I sure would like to sit back and listen to Love Itis again.... If anyone knows where or if this can be had I sure would apprecite the info...


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Just got my Cd's today.. Domenic Troiano Millenium Collection Best of ... track 8.. The Answer .. Troiano and Parakesh.... just awesome.. :bow:


----------

